# Erie, PA - Looking for work



## dodgesprt00 (Nov 6, 2010)

Since I got a steady full time day job I have had to scale back my snow business. I am currently looking to sub or am available for a big storm to assist with clean up. If anyone knows of anything let me know


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

are you still looking to sub?


----------

